# Silver Screens - Value for money?



## Poghemohone (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi out there. Looking to pick your brains. I have been quoted £179 by Silver Screens for a set of external screens for my 1993 Hymer S700 on a Mercedes chasis. Is this a good price? My van is somewhat unusual in that it has no drivers or passengers doors so I suppose this may make some difference to the price as they are non standard. What do you think?


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

You've probably answered your own question but try Taylormade too. We found their prices a little cheaper and their service excellentthe trouble is that they won't touch it unless you take your van to them...unless of course they have a template for that van already.

HTH Ruth


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

checkout www.vancomfort.co.uk also. we had our screens from them and they are great and very quick service

Hannah


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Silver Screens, the original and the best nuff said!!


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Bought a set from the Shepton Mallet show last year £120 for Hymer B584. Not called silverscreen but just as good, name of supplyer escapes me at the moment.

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver coloured screen covers*

Hi

Mine are Taylor made, from Holmfirth. Mine were standard size so a lot cheaper.

If you are keeping the van for a while, well worth the investment, both for winter (obvious) and for keeping the sun out.

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Silver Screens for our 'smiley face' transit were £106, but trannies are as common as chips. I would imagine that your type would be quite a rare beastie. However I cannot speak more highly of the Silver Screens and the service and delivery times.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I got a set for my Burstner Elegance A class (similar type of body to a Hymer A class) last year from VanComfort for something around £100 - £150. The service was excellent and I have used the screens throughout this winter without problem. Before sending me the screens VanComfort asked for photos and details (eg which side was the cab door on) to ensure they were correct. The way the screens fit mean that they would fit a vehicle without cab doors.


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

£10 roll of silver bubble wrap from Focus and £2 roll of Duck tape - trip to fit and edge with tape - job done!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you change vans to a different cab later on, silverscreens will part exchange your old set for new ones, although you'll have no problem selling them on privately instead.

pete


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi yes taylormade or silver screen winter or summer !!

ray :wink:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

www.vancomfort.co.uk the only company which even bothered to answer my questions and provided a first class service.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Silver Screens*

Hi Pog...

EXTERNAL Silver Screens are a superb piece of kit, right through the year. Temperature wise, they insulate the single-glazed cab area, making it more part of the lounge.

In the colder months, they maintain warmth; in the warmer months, they keep the M/Home from over-heating.

Value for money, definitely! They really do make a huge difference, whatever the source.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Quotations in last 24 hours for Hymer 640 Starline

Silver Screens £169

Taylor Made £120

Tell you tomorrow how good the TM ones are - that is obviously what I bought - is it "caveat emptor"?

Brian


----------



## spindle (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi pog bought a set from silverscreens £170 for my hymer 534 excellent quality, really good service A little more expensive than other suppliers but in my opinion the best! (essential piece of kit )


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Silver Screens*

Interesting to read about these screens, I am in the throws of purchasing same and gather its a toss up between Silver Screens and Taylormade (Silverscreens fitting looks better), almost identical product, but what of the Fiamma Coverglas, half the price but is it any good? Looks as though it would not be very efficient in winter though.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience of the _Silver Screens Solar Screen _? It's designed for summer use and is a silvered mesh. It's lighter to carry and folds away smaller than the all-year-round-padded version we've had up to now. As we have no great big luton in our new van this is a consideration. We think it would be better in summer when we have to carry outdoor chairs, BBQ and other outdoor kit and want to cut down bulk.

Come winter we'll get another padded one as they are very good indeed
- ours was a Taylormade.

G


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ordered a set of "long line" external covers from Taylormade (for Renault Master) at 3.30p.m. yesterday and they arrived before noon today (i.e. the next day!)! 

How is that for service!

We met the owners at the recent NEC show and were impressed with their knowledge & friendliness & we have been dithering about actually buying some and I have always been "pipped at the post" when a set has been advertised.

Now we need to sort out the condensation problem from the single glazed sunroof!

We also want some seat covers for Aguti Milan front seats

Any ideas where to source them?

PilgrimPhil


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I've only ever had the internal quilted silver screens, not the external ones.

Would I find them so much better than internal and why is that?

Thanks


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi GEHOO7, we bought the taylormade external long-line screens from Newark this year.They stop the condensation on the inside of the windscreen.They were put to the test shortly after we bought them,we wild camped up Scotland...and of course ....it snowed.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Grizzly
We have the silverscreens solar screen for our van. Excellent keeps the van cool in summer and you have the advantage of being able to see out and if there was an emergency even driving away with them on. At night you will need curtains as you can see straight through the screens when you turn a light on. I would recommend them they take up little room and really are excellent.
Sonja


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> Hi Grizzly
> We have the silverscreens solar screen for our van. Excellent keeps the van cool in summer and you have the advantage of being able to see out and if there was an emergency even driving away with them on. At night you will need curtains as you can see straight through the screens when you turn a light on. I would recommend them they take up little room and really are excellent.
> Sonja


Hi Sonja...you're preaching to the converted. We've got both the Taylormade winter weight long length padded ones and the summer weight Silver Screens solar screen. If the person who asked the question first is going skiiing then he will need the heavy duty padded winter ones.

I'm not so impressed with the Solar Screens. They keep the front cooler than nothing but are not as good as the winter weight one if you want real insulation in summer. They are however, as you say, lighter and take up less space.

G


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Grizzly
I have just noticed your post was ove a year old :roll: that will teach me to look at the date firs. I think we will invest in some winter silver screens as we only have the ones that stick on the inside (They came with the van but are a pain to use)
Sonja


----------

